# Lucy's rash.



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Poor Lucy - hope the rash heals up fast and you can finally find out what exactly she is allergic to. Sorry but I don't have any suggestions for you. I am dealing with kennel cough in both my girls right now. They sure don't like the bubblegum flavoured cough syrup! Hugs for Lucy!


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Lucy, she sounds like she feels miserable. I feel so bad for her.
After reading your post a product came to mind that you may want to read up on and maybe give it a try. It's called TheraCoat.

Here is the link Pet Dietary Supplement Product Information | Davis TheraCoat

They don't sell it on this link, but they give information about the product. You can always google the product to find out where to buy it from or you can pm me. Good luck in overcoming this issue.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

That does look interesting. Have you tried it and if so for what condition and what are the results?


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a couple of grooming clients that use it. One in particular that I thought of has an awful rash on his chest, back legs, tail and under his arms. Obviously he is miserable when so itchy. I believe his vet said the same thing. Allergies, but to something unknow. He got injections off and on for it but of course it always came back or flared up even worse. Bandit started that product about a year ago. His mom and I are happy with the results that we have seen with it. His coat isn't near perfect but it has given him a great improvement in how he feels. His mom said it gives him more energy & he is less itchy resulting in him being more comfortable - he is about 11. As far as his grooming goes, he is less flakey, less to hardly any raw irritation. Overall I have seen a good amount of hair growth in his used to be bald irritated areas. His hair has thickend up a bit and even his color seems a little darker. The condition of his ears have also improved greatly. I think he may do better on it if it was given to him daily as it should be, there are times that he skips a week when his mom goes out of town and his dad gets a little to busy and forgets. Overall his mom is happy and I'm glad to see he is more comfortable now and on less meds. He is groomed 1x/6wks and gets a bath at home in between but not weekly. I think with using this product daily and giving him a bath more often that it would be even more beneficial for him.


A yorkie client also uses it, her girl had such thin wispy hair. If she picks up a flea she gets so irritated that she looses most of her coat. She just started theracoat almost 2 months ago and her coat so far is coming in nicely. I see her in a week and can't wait to see if she's had more progress this month.

I'm sure experiences for each pet may be different as it would be for people with anything they take. I personally would give it a try if one of my babies had similar issues to see how it would work for them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was going to say try fish oil tablets but pampered pouches link looks even better.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Pampered Pooch, I have a 11 yr old with S.A. I just had a look at the product that you recommend and it says, (yayyyy) that it helps with 'Sebaceous gland atrophy' .
I am going to order it immediately!
As a groomer, you probably have come across some SA dogs, do you think that supplements make a difference? Have you found anything else that works besides the constant oil baths? Thank you!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Hi, Purley--
What does Lucy eat now? 
How long has she had this rash (ie., did it just flare up or has it been on-going)?
ETA: Never mind the 2nd question as I re-read your OP and noticed that she has it in the Winter and the Spring/Summer.  (Oops!)


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

papoodles said:


> Pampered Pooch, I have a 11 yr old with S.A. I just had a look at the product that you recommend and it says, (yayyyy) that it helps with 'Sebaceous gland atrophy' .
> I am going to order it immediately!
> As a groomer, you probably have come across some SA dogs, do you think that supplements make a difference? Have you found anything else that works besides the constant oil baths? Thank you!


I personally do believe that supplements can help. IMO the often bathing is helpful in keeping the pups comfortable, while we try to figure out a way to work from the inside out. Such as what they are eating, what are they lacking or having to much of and what they are needing. Supplements like that can sometimes fill the void along with a good food. I always see more of an improvement when working on the inside and outside as opposed to just the outside giving the constant medicated baths & conditioning, which is also a necessity when it comes to skin conditions. To do both is always better than one or the other.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

She is eating Go Natural Salmon kibble and raw on the weekends. She gets Missing Link every day and 1/4 tsp of fish oil once a day. I wrote to that supplement company asking if its sold in Canada.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I've never heard of this kibble so I pulled the ingredients (hope I found the right one): 
INGREDIENTS



> Salmon meal, salmon, *oatmeal*, *whole oats*, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), *oat fibre*, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, dried kelp, vitamins (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (a source of vitamin C), inositol, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, beta carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals(zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), chicory extract, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, Bifidobacterium thermophilum, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, yucca schidigera extract, dried rosemary.


The following is _just _a suggestion as I don't know much about dogs and allergies. (My sister's poodle can't tolerate chicken, so I learned a _bit _about single protein allergies.)

It's _possible _ she's allergic to oatmeal. I have Celiac's and I know there are also dogs out there with gluten issues. While the 'allergen' in oatmeal isn't the same as that found in wheat/rye/oats/barley (gluten), it just happens to cause me major problems--I get sick/a horrible rash from both gluten and oatmeal.

So here's my suggestion: you could try feeding her canned salmon and quinoa for a week or two and see if there's any noticeable change in the rash. I no longer feed grains but as Lucy is getting one now--I'm suggesting the quinoa (I live on it)! I've used it in the past and the poodles tolerated it very well. 

When people have food issues (autoimmune diseases, allergies, intolerances, etc.), the elimination diet is often the first thing most doctors will try. It's worth a try!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

OK. Thanks. That sounds like a good idea. After all canned salmon is ----- salmon and probably nothing else - water maybe. Any idea how much of the canned salmon cooked quinoa I should give her? She weighs about 12 lbs now -- she has gained weight from the 9 lbs she was for ever. She is so active she never gains weight. I have been feeding her half a cup of Go Natural twice a day. Would you just start feeding that right now? Switch to that or phase it in?

Would you try switching right now? My vet says that if I switch foods at the same time as trying other things I won't know what worked. 

I am not crazy about the prednisone. Neither was my vet. We talked about it for a couple of hours and in the end she said she would give her the prednisone to stop the misery of the itchiness. She has half a pill twice a day for 3 days then half once a day for 3 days and then half every other day. I am thinking that I might call the vet and ask her if I can stop it before its done. I really don't want her on it for long. But I guess the couple of weeks supply she has should be ok.

I contacted the breeder who hasn't spoken to me for since I got her because she was annoyed about a comment a friend made. She replied to my email as though I was her best friend. Which is just fine. 

I am not sure that I agree with her advice. She told me to stop feeding the Go Natural. She is feeding hamburger and Kirkland kibble and nobody can convince me that Costco dog food is high up in quality. 

She also said to stop the Missing Link as the additives didn't agree with some dogs. I may well stop the Missing Link but Lucy arrived with the rash and that was a month or more before I started them on Missing Link. 

I just gave her a bath in oatmeal shampoo - I hope she isn't allergic to that! And I am letting her air dry. She looks like a drowned rat but I am sure it doesn't matter to her and it certainly doesn't bother me any!!

By the way - what the heck are all those things in the Go Natural? Are they chemicals?


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

http://healthypets.mercola.com​/sit...r-heads-up-that-your-dog-is-​hypothyroid.aspx


Dr Dodds through Hemopet is now doing a saliva test for allergies, might be worth a try! 


NUTRISCAN ™ DIAGNOSTICS 
Hemopet has recently patented breakthrough diagnostics in food sensitivity screening, and will offer the testing and diagnostic kit very soon.
Contact us at 714-891-2022, extension 21 to request personalized test request forms and to order


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Not trying to steal the thread... this might be a bit for Lucy, too 

In an elimination diet, what should you start out with first? Grains? Protein source?

TQ, like Lucy, has horribly itchy skin. No rash, but she bites herself raw to the point of bleeding and all her hair is gone (though now I have been watching her like a hawk and slathering her with pad heal and animal scents and it has slowly grown back!) Our vet said it was a grass allergy last summer, but it was never as bad as it is now, so I have my doubts. 

Anyway, where should we start to help our poor girls?

(P.s. Purley, I hope that sweet Lu feels better soon, I can commiserate that it is not fun to have an itchy doggy!)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If homemade raw is not an option, why not try a single protein source, LID kibble? Nature's Variety Instinct has a Limited Ingredient Diet.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

The new testing from Dr. Dodds from those that I know who have used it is fabulous and very inexpensive!


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Oats are still a grain. (So's rice for that matter.) I had a celiac Standard...but his problems were more intestinal (constant diarrhea, etc). 

The short term use of the pred should just calm things down enough that Lucy isn't itching just from having been itchy for so long, poor girl!

Apres, how expensive is "inexpensive" on the NutriScan testing?


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

About 120.00, which is cheap considering what a Visit to the Vet costs with no relief!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Purley said:


> OK. Thanks. That sounds like a good idea. After all canned salmon is ----- salmon and probably nothing else - water maybe. Any idea how much of the canned salmon cooked quinoa I should give her? She weighs about 12 lbs now -- she has gained weight from the 9 lbs she was for ever. She is so active she never gains weight. I have been feeding her half a cup of Go Natural twice a day. Would you just start feeding that right now? Switch to that or phase it in?
> 
> Would you try switching right now? My vet says that if I switch foods at the same time as trying other things I won't know what worked.
> ...I contacted the breeder who hasn't spoken to me for since I got her because she was annoyed about a comment a friend made. She replied to my email as though I was her best friend. Which is just fine.
> ...


Most canned salmon is just salmon and unfortunately, salt. There might be a low sodium version out there. You could buy the huge salmon filets at Costco and cook them--maybe mix that with the canned to cut down on the sodium. (Hopefully she's not allergic to salmon, but you'll be able to find out via the elimination diet.) 

I hear you about the prednisone. My parent's poodle is on prednisone--he's a long-term user since almost dying and having his gall bladder removed. He tends to put on weight easily and wees a lot. :-(

The ingredients in the Go Natural are added vitamins and minerals as best I can tell. These (Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, Bifidobacterium thermophilum) are your "good gut bacteria" (commonly found in yogurt). Kelp is a good supplement and Yucca is supposed to help with arthritis. 

I can't suggest that you go against your vet's advice, so I'd maybe ask her what she thinks about this plan and go from there. You have to be your own advocate (as I learned from my own illness _and _working with my vet). If it were me and nothing else was working, I'd go for it as plain canned salmon and quinoa won't hurt your pup (although if you continue this regimen for an extended period of time you'll want to consider supplementing with vitamins and minerals--ensuring they don't contain any allergens). Her rash doesn't appear to be getting any better---poor pup. 

[I should point out that I majored in human physiology so I'm by _no _means an expert in veterinary medicine or anything for that matter. LOL My experience with food issues is purely from personal experience and a LOT of research following my diagnosis of Celiacs over 10 years ago.] 

*Spencer and Purley*: As for the elimination diet--it's best to start with a food diary. Record what is consumed and any reaction (loose stools, upset stomach, rash, gas, etc.). Then you start by eliminating the known allergens--the most common in humans are wheat, eggs, peanuts, shellfish, tree nuts, etc, etc. I'd eliminate any item that's _not _in a dog's natural diet, and that includes most grains, and then start with a clean slate. In this case, Quinoa should be okay as it's NOT a common allergen, it's not a grain but a seed, it's a complete protein and easy to digest--and should keep her from dropping weight. Ideally, you need to start her on something very bland, hope for the best and that the rash goes away, and then you can add items in and watch for a reaction. 

You have to be careful with treats and anything else she may ingest during this period. I agree with you re: not agreeing with your breeder's advice. The Kirkland Kibble has a LOT more additives (beet pulp for starters and no probiotics)! Kirkland Dog Food | Review and Rating Probably more than the Missing Link. You need her on as bland a diet as possible while you try and determine what is making her sick.

My sister found out it was chicken that bothered her poodle when the vet put him on (you guessed it) chicken & rice for diarrhea. It got much worse. When she switched to buffalo and rabbit, he got better seemingly overnight. 

This is only my suggestion based on what has worked for me (for both myself and dogs in the past). If you feed her salmon and the rash continues, switch to plain chicken. If that doesn't work, try buffalo or beef and so on and so on. Hopefully you'll find that one of these is the trigger. If not, it's possible that the allergen is environmental.

I use these shampoos as I try and avoid products with gluten in them: 
Dr. Goodpet - Pure Shampoo
O My Dog Almond Cherry Pop Puppy Shampoo at PETCO

Because of my skin issues, I use Seventh Generation laundry soap (any detergent w/no perfumes or dyes is good for contact dermatitis or allergies).

Just out of curiosity, you said Lucy arrived with the rash. Did your vet rule out a bacterial infection (and put her on antibiotics or anything)? I can't remember what it's called, but I know puppies are prone to some form of bacterial infection (skin-related rash). (????)


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi. Just reading some posts and saw yours about Lucy's rash / allergies. My Jake had terrible allergies -- but no rashes. He scratched his ears all the time, would even rub his back up against the couch, etc., as it must have itched. This when he was very young, up to 3 or so. We tried everything. I finally saw a holistic vet, Julie Mayer (wonderful vet, recently moved to Arizona), and we switched him to raw -- all allergies were gone within 6 months. He went thru a "detox" and it looked like he had dandruff, and I never looked back. Was amazing for him. I started by making it (and found I was putting in more time to make his food, and then had no energy to make my own, etc.) and then switched to the premade frozen raw. There are lots on the market --- you may want to give it a try. And, I always added a probiotic with his food (I used Prozyme), and added a drop or two of GSE (grapeseed extract) in his water. Now, I am not sure which part helped him the most, but his allergies were gone.

My neighbor, on the other hand, has a bichon who constantly itches, chews, has rashes, etc. and is allergic to everything. Not sure how she was as a pup --- but obviously her immune system was compromised at some point -----


----------

